
Ask HN: Tabless browsers that integrate well in a tiling WM (Linux) - jgtrosh
I use i3 on a daily basis, and am looking to improve my usage of web browsers in it.<p>I have grown to dislike using tabs at all in browsers, and think they should be dealt with by the WM. I think that aligns with suckless&#x27;s surf design. I am therefore looking to find a good tabIess browser to integrate in i3. Here&#x27;s what I&#x27;ve tried:<p>* surf [1]: this wonderful WebKit2&#x2F;GTK+-based browser integrates perfectly in any WM AFAIK. My only gripe is not with it per se, but many websites don&#x27;t show up right, or their scripts don&#x27;t work in surf. Also YouTube doesn&#x27;t work with it out of the box, etc. I don&#x27;t believe it&#x27;s a failure on surf&#x27;s part, but I still want to access these websites as easily as I can with Chrome or Firefox.<p>* Chrome: AFAIK this is the browser all websites are developed for, so it has an advantage as far as the core functionality is concerned. Chrome emphasizes tabs, but you can open nice surf-like windows in its app mode, either with the --app-id argument if you created a Chrome app from within Chrome, or with the --app argument to which you can pass a fully formed URL. In this mode it integrates quite well in a tiling manager; except that opening links in another window&#x2F;tab opens them as a new tab in an existing tabbed chrome window, or creates a new one. I would much prefer a surf-like behavior where these links would open a new tabless window.<p>* Firefox: I would enjoy using Firefox in this way but AFAIK there is no tabless mode. Calling `firefox URL` opens a new tab in an existing window.<p>Does anyone have any experience in this regard?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;surf.suckless.org&#x2F;<p>If it&#x27;s of any interest to anyone, I have written myself a Python3 script to open URLs &#x2F; search stuff and interact in a basic way with a bookmarks file (like a tiny homemade Omnibar) [2]. It uses dmenu and integrates fairly well between i3 and chrome&#x27;s app mode.<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;trosh&#x2F;dmenu-bookmarks
======
jgtrosh
Note: I believe this [https://github.com/iainbeeston/tab-
less/issues/5](https://github.com/iainbeeston/tab-less/issues/5) would cover
my use case, but the issue hasn't been answered for over a year.

